# Best Sitcom EVER



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

I realise i have left loads off, but limited choices innit.

I'm going for The Simpsons, even though its not been any good since 9/11.

Arrested Development and Larry Sanders a close joint second. I included Seinfeld as people seem to like it, although i never really got it


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

None of those.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

It's not a public poll.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not a public poll.


how do i change it?


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2017)

It hasn't got Father Ted on it, so it's a totally worthless poll.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> how do i change it?


too late now people have voted


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Frasier not Frazier too


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

Under the veil of anonymity some 'jokers' will no doubt vote for Seinfeld.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

I voted for Seinfeld, but may have voted for Father Ted had it been up there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

See.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2017)

Seinfeld is one of the better options in that pisspoor list tbf


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

Reno said:


> It hasn't got Father Ted on it, so it's a totally worthless poll.


or Alan Partridge


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> See.


i'm not joking though - I have watched it repeatedly, unlike many of the others


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> or Alan Partridge


oh fuck that too. i don't know any more. i've watched that loads too.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> or Alan Partridge



or Dad's Army


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 8, 2017)

black books


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> black books


 another great one


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

I only had ten options - chose the most popular. Being u75 people will be upset i never chose the seminal peruvian sitcom from the 1980's or something


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 8, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> black books


----------



## discobastard (Jan 8, 2017)

Fawlty Towers?

Am bingeing on Seinfeld *right now* as it's just appeared on Amazon Prime. Every single episode [emoji1360]


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I only had ten options - chose the most popular.



How did you manage to include 12 in the poll then


----------



## souljacker (Jan 8, 2017)

The answer is fifteen stories high but that doesn't seem to be an option?


----------



## gosub (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I only had ten options - chose the most popular. Being u75 people will be upset i never chose the seminal peruvian sitcom from the 1980's or something



Paddington?


----------



## gosub (Jan 8, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Fawlty Towers?
> 
> Am bingeing on Seinfeld *right now* as it's just appeared on Amazon Prime. Every single episode [emoji1360]



Seinfeld writer says 'it's pretty galling' that Steve Bannon still earns royalties


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2017)

It's a terrible list. You can't vote on the best sitcom ever when you've missed out most of the best ones. You could have done some thorough research, invited nominations, held a series of heats and then compiled a final poll. [emoji20]


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh sod off - the lot of you.

You try and choose 12 sitcoms that please everyone - go on, come up with a list- its not rhetorical


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Oh sod off - the lot of you.
> 
> You try and choose 12 sitcoms that please everyone - go on, come up with a list- its not rhetorical


Nah, too much work involved to do it properly. [emoji6]


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Nine Bob Note did it properly with rounds and all that, but he wisely stuck to British sitcoms


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Under the veil of anonymity some 'jokers' will no doubt vote for Seinfeld.



Currently neck and neck with friends .


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Currently neck and neck with friends .


Figures.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 8, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> or Dad's Army


or Porridge


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 8, 2017)

RoyReed said:


> or Porridge



Most of these were left off the poll too.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 8, 2017)

Spaced


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 8, 2017)

Shit list is shit. 

you've left off obvious and popular choices like Porridge, Open all hours, Father Ted, Steptoe and Son and Dads Army for starters. 

And for what - wank like Friends? Seinfield? Frazier? Family Guy?  

The answer is _Porridge_ anyway. Followed by _Father Ted_.  Or _Mighty Boosh_ if it counts as a sit com. And _Rising Damp_ should be in there as well.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Shit list is shit.
> 
> you've left off obvious and popular choices like Porridge, Open all hours, Father Ted, Steptoe and Son and Dads Army for starters.
> 
> ...



Definitely yeah, except Mighty Boosh as that was shite .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2017)

no The Good Life? how quicky felicity kendall is forgotten


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 8, 2017)

its invidious to have British & US sitcoms on the same list for a start...they are totally different animals...need 2 separate polls then possibly a Ryder Cup style poll-off


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2017)

Poll fail. Do it properly or not at all

The one I did in 2005 took dozens of hours to pull off. Have tried to do it again, but no one ever replies to the nomination threads


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

I washing my hands of it. Everyone's list is different and its Complain City


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 8, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Spaced


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2017)

Be blinded by it's majesty


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I only had ten options - chose the most popular. Being u75 people will be upset i never chose the seminal peruvian sitcom from the 1980's or something



Once you've got all the favourites from people complaining that their choice isn't on the poll, perhaps you can do a new poll? 

No SOAP either, that was great for its time


----------



## xenon (Jan 8, 2017)

Of that list, probably Blackadder.  Seinfeld  is  bafflingly unfunny crap. Maybe I should look at it again.Never got it.


----------



## xenon (Jan 8, 2017)

Peepshow should be on the list.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Since when has The Simpsons been seen as a  sitcom?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> Since when has The Simpsons been seen as a  sitcom?


how is it not?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2017)

xenon said:


> Peepshow should be on the list.


as should fresh prince of bel air


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I washing my hands of it. Everyone's list is different and its Complain City


You cant just start a poll, fuck it up and then walk away when you yet criticised. Get back and man up!


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 8, 2017)

For polls like this it's best to phrase it as "which is the best thing out of these particular things that I've placed in this poll". Then when people cite some other thing you can just tell them to vote for whichever of the poll items they consider to be better than all the others.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Other ..at the bottom..would have stymied much of this aggro .


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

1927 said:


> You cant just start a poll, fuck it up and then walk away when you yet criticised. Get back and man up!


I _will _just start a poll, fuck it up then walk away when I get criticised.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Other ..at the bottom..would have stymied much of this aggro .


I did originally have that but before posting inadvertently clicked the back button. When I posted the thread I realised I'd lost all but two of the options so I panicked and quickly filled them in off the top of mi heed.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I did originally have that but before posting inadvertently clicked the back button. When I posted the thread I realised I'd lost all but two of the options so I panicked and quickly filled them in off the top of mi heed.



Aah. Not easy when under pressure . But do that lot care..or make the slightest allowances ?

No. It's all " where's Terry and June, George and Mildred ? " etc


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Aah. Not easy when under pressure . But do that lot care..or make the slightest allowances ?
> 
> No. It's all " where's Terry and June, George and Mildred ? " etc


Where's Oh! Dr Beeching or Allo Allo?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Where's Oh! Dr Beeching or Allo Allo?


Don't ask us, it's your poll!


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Where's Oh! Dr Beeching or Allo Allo?




Ooh..no Mind Your Language ! Goodness gracious me .


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, for me The Simpsons is the greatest TV show of all time, so it wins the comedy sub category by default.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 8, 2017)

It's missing Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Parks and Rec and Father Ted


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

Where's A Fine Romance or Mrs Brown's Boys? Terrible poll fail


----------



## discobastard (Jan 8, 2017)

xenon said:


> Of that list, probably Blackadder.  Seinfeld  is  bafflingly unfunny crap. Maybe I should look at it again.Never got it.


Seinfeld takes a little time and you need to get to know the characters a bit. But once you do it's great. Very clever and creates laughs out of the simplest of things.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Where's A Fine Romance or Mrs Brown's Boys? Terrible poll fail


Ok, now i get the irony!lol


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 8, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Seinfeld takes a little time and you need to get to know the characters a bit. But once you do it's great. Very clever and creates laughs out of the simplest of things.



Great show, apart from Jerry being unbearable. For that reason, I'm out. Show me the Curb Your Enthusiasm, where Jerry is relegated to being an annoying bit-parter - i.e. Where he actually belongs.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

Does anyone here like Mrs Brown's Boys? Or even tolerates it?


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Does anyone here like Mrs Brown's Boys? Or even tolerates it?



I despise it with a venom that surprises even me sometimes . 

Without wishing to sound like a German backpacker I would like to apologise for ze disgraceful actions of my countrymen in zis whole tragic , sordid affair . I am very ashamed of these actions .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I despise it with a venom that surprises even me sometimes .
> 
> Without wishing to sound like a German backpacker I would like to apologise for ze disgraceful actions of my countrymen in zis whole tragic , sordid affair . I am very ashamed of these actions .



I remember it being on in a pub in Ireland (before it came over here) and thinking wtf.  I just don't get it.  It's like some.bad throwback to the 70s.  Think we were the only two people there in the pub sitting there stonefaced

I've been told it can grow on you.  I've not given it the chance though and have no intention of doing so


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I remember it being on in a pub in Ireland (before it came over here) and thinking wtf.  I just don't get it.  It's like some.bad throwback to the 70s.  Think we were the only two people there in the pub sitting there stonefaced
> 
> I've been told it can grow on you.  I've not given it the chance though and have no intention of doing so



I know otherwise sensible , intelligent people who like it . I also know pubs were the barman gets screamed at to " turn that shite off " , and minutes later the punters are still behaving like a snuff video got broadcast .

It's  TV Marmite .


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Does anyone here like Mrs Brown's Boys? Or even tolerates it?



have to tolerate it at the folks but then its a local boy does good situation

parents used to go see his early performances at the village pubs


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

He was always foul mouthed/lowest common denominator in his style. A nice enough person irl from what I've heard but no Dave Allen that's for sure .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

No Porridge?

FFS.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2017)

Frasier was brilliant for three or four seasons, then went downhill quite a bit.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 8, 2017)

Seinfeld. Every episode is timeless quality.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Married with Children .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

Even Jerry Seinfeld and Larry David admit the show wasn't great for the first couple of series, and cite 23rd episode 'The Parking Lot' as the episode that really captured what they were trying to do with it.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2017)

My personal 12 to choose from would be;

The Young Ones
Peep Show
Arrested Development
The Simpsons
The Larry Sanders Show
The Office uk
The Office us
Alan Partridge
Frasier
Fawlty Towers
Parks and Recreation 
Flight of the Conchords

But that's just me innit


----------



## A380 (Jan 8, 2017)

Not my 12 but all sitcoms that need to feature

Modern Family

Out Numbered

The Thin Blue Line

Hi de Hi

Brooklyn 99

The Office

Parks and Recreation

Sergeant Bilko (The Phil Silvers Show)

Top Cat

Mash!!!!!!!!!!!!! for fucks sake 

All Missing...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

"Best ever" I can't answer. But my favourites are:

Community
Dad's Army
Father Ted
Black Books
The IT Crowd
Brooklyn 99
Scrubs (not series 9 though)
Bewitched 
Bilko
Happy Days (did you know there's an episode where a guy actually jumps a shark? And it's excellent!)


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Porridge
Dads Army
Fr Ted
Alan Partridge
Allo Allo
Yes Minister
Rising Damp
Are you being served
Married With Children
Frasier
Citizen Smith
Taxi
SOAP


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> "Best ever" I can't answer. But my favourites are:
> 
> Community


that was quick, i seem to recall you being recommended that just the other day!


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

If its on Netflix I'll check community out . That sunny in Philadelphia one too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> that was quick, i seem to recall you being recommended that just the other day!


It was last year!

(I'm on series 5 now. Bit worried about running out of Netflix owned "seasons". Bit more worried about series 6 which doesn't have a lot of the regulars. Notably Troy   ).


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how is it not?


Well it is a cartoon. If you are going to take the loosest definition of a sitcom then how about Breakfast News or Bagpuss? Is a James Bond movie a sitcom?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

The Simpsons is absolutely a sitcom


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Simpsons is absolutely a sitcom


So everything that claims to be a comedy & is not a one-off sketch show is a sitcom?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't be daft.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

The Simpson is widely regarded as a sitcom, has all the tropes of a sitcom, appears in endless best sitcom lists...


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry I am not familiar with best sitcom lists. Is Tom & Jerry a sitcom?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I realise i have left loads off, but limited choices innit.
> 
> I'm going for The Simpsons, even though its not been any good since 9/11.
> 
> Arrested Development and Larry Sanders a close joint second. I included Seinfeld as people seem to like it, although i never really got it


Phil silvers show


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> So everything that claims to be a comedy & is not a one-off sketch show is a sitcom?


"T_*he Simpsons*_ is an American animated sitcom created by Matt Groening for the Fox Broadcasting Company.[1][2][3] The series is a satiricaldepiction of working-class life epitomized by the Simpson family, which consists of Homer, Marge, Bart, Lisa, and Maggie. The show is set in the fictional town of Springfield and parodies American culture, society, television, and the human condition."

The Simpsons - Wikipedia

"A situation comedy, or *sitcom*, is a genre of comedy centered on a fixed set of characters who carry over from episode to episode."

Sitcom - Wikipedia

In much the same way that a Disney animated musical is still a musical, or an animated feature film is still a feature film, a sitcom can be animated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Where's Oh! Dr Beeching or Allo Allo?


In the bin where they belong


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> "T_*he Simpsons*_ is an American animated sitcom created by Matt Groening for the Fox Broadcasting Company.[1][2][3] The series is a satiricaldepiction of working-class life epitomized by the Simpson family, which consists of Homer, Marge, Bart, Lisa, and Maggie. The show is set in the fictional town of Springfield and parodies American culture, society, television, and the human condition."
> 
> The Simpsons - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



It's a cartoon in my house


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> It's a cartoon in my house


It is indeed a cartoon. But its form is sitcom.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> It is indeed a cartoon. But its form is sitcom.


So is Tom & Jerry a sitcom?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> Well it is a cartoon. If you are going to take the loosest definition of a sitcom then how about Breakfast News or Bagpuss? Is a James Bond movie a sitcom?


a cartoon sitcom - how does being a cartoon negate it being a sitcom? Family Guy is also a sitcom.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Each to their own but I can't accept it or any other cartoon  into the family . Sorry .

Eta

I've nothing against cartoons , some of my best friends also like and enjoy cartoons . But I just can't accept one as a sitcom .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Phil silvers show


Top Cat


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Other ..at the *bottom*..would have stymied much of this aggro .


Bottom should have been on the poll too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Top Cat


I'm not getting involved in the question of cartoons. The Phil silvers show is the best sitcom, end of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Each to their own but I can't accept it or any other cartoon  into the family . Sorry .


Well we do apparently live in a post-fact world


----------



## Shirl (Jan 8, 2017)

Where's George and Mildred?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> Bottom should have been on the poll too.


Only an arse would leave it out


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> a cartoon sitcom - how does being a cartoon negate it being a sitcom? Family Guy is also a sitcom.



...and South Park and King of the Hill etc....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Where's George and Mildred?


At home in the 1970s


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm not getting involved in the question of cartoons. The Phil silvers show is the best sitcom, end of.


I was referring to Top Cat being the cartoon Phil Silvers Show with cats


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I was referring to Top Cat being the cartoon Phil Silvers Show with cats


I was referring to the Phil silvers show being the Phil silvers show. Top Cat is not the best sitcom.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> So is Tom & Jerry a sitcom?



No, it's straight up slapstick.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

So basically everything is a sitcom if there is a hint of humour? Trevor MacDonald's "And finally" made the Ten O'Clock News a sitcom? 

Where is Rentaghost in the list?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No, it's straight up slapstick.


Why not a sitcom?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> So is Tom & Jerry a sitcom?


It shares some features with a sitcom, but it doesn't really have a set situation that carries through the series. It's more a string of slapstick set ups. The commonly agreed first animated sitcom is the Flintstones. 

(I used to work as an animation artist, producing TV animation. Animation was the medium, not the type of story. I'd be disappointed to learn that only the medium was perceived by the viewer).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> So basically everything is a sitcom if there is a hint of humour?


No, anything that's a situation comedy is a sitcom.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

I know it's 2017 and all but it's just not right .


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

So is Dangermouse a sitcom?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> So basically everything is a sitcom if there is a hint of humour? Trevor MacDonald's "And finally" made the Ten O'Clock News a sitcom?
> 
> Where is Rentaghost in the list?


Internet says: 'a television or radio series in which the same set of characters are involved in various amusing situations'.
 Wouldn't that make Jackass a sitcom?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

MrSki said:


> Why not a sitcom?



Why do you think it might be?


----------



## A380 (Jan 8, 2017)

Rentaghost.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

Urban75 is a fucking sitcom


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why do you think it might be?


See post above.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Where's George and Mildred?



 I mentioned them earlier along with Terry and June . Their snootier counterparts . 

Forgot to mention Cheers though . That was often pretty witty, and the precursor to Frasier .


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

A380 said:


> Rentaghost.


sorry a bit pissed!


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

A380 said:


> Rentaghost.


Lucky it didn't come out as rent a goat!


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Internet says: 'a television or radio series in which the same set of characters are involved in various amusing situations'.
> Wouldn't that make Jackass a sitcom?



Or the Monkees ? The Banana Bunch ?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Would you define this as a sitcom?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I mentioned them earlier along with Terry and June . Their snootier counterparts .
> 
> Forgot to mention Cheers though.That was often pretty witty, and the precursor to Frasier .



Sorry, I missed that. 
As for Cheers though, I never found that funny, or Friends or Taxi or any american sitcom I ever saw. I haven't seen one for years mind, since I took control of the remote in fact.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Sorry, I missed that.
> As for Cheers though, I never found that funny, or Friends or Taxi or any american sitcom I ever saw. I haven't seen one for years mind, since I took control of the remote in fact.


What about Willow the Wisp?


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Sitcoms tend to portray families or groups of characters in a family-like situation going through the sorts of things families experience, except in sitcoms these situations are often exaggerated or depicted ridiculously. Cartoon tv shows can stretch the definition a bit more than live action tv shows, so I'm not sure if Will O'The Wisp could be described as a sitcom, but The Simpsons, The Flintstones, South Park, The Jetsons etc are undeniably sitcoms. I'm not so sure about some of the five minute cartoons aforementioned with a bunch of familiar characters doing weird things that no family would undergo ever.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

No .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> No .


Saying no doesn't make something untrue.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2017)

Fuck off Willow the Wisp is the best sitcom ever!


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 8, 2017)

So, no League of Gentlemen or Steptoe & Son? I mean, we are talking of EVER.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Or the Monkees ? The Banana Bunch ?


The Monkees is definitely a sitcom.  I'm not familiar with the Banana Bunch.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm not down with this .


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Down with this sort of thing .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I'm not down with this .


you don't have to be.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

I do .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I do .


do what?
you can't just declare something that is true untrue, merely cos you don't like it.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> The Monkees is definitely a sitcom.  I'm not familiar with the Banana Bunch.



Scooby Doo too ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Scooby Doo too ?


Of course, you need to accept that cartoons and sitcoms are not mutually exclusive


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course, you need to accept that cartoons and sitcoms are not mutually exclusive


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course, you need to accept that cartoons and sitcoms are not mutually exclusive


Most cartoons are sitcoms of a sort. Bugs Bunny, The Flintstones, Top Cat, Scooby Doo...


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Most cartoons are sitcoms of a sort. Bugs Bunny, The Flintstones, Top Cat, Scooby Doo...


Tom & Jerry...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Most cartoons are sitcoms of a sort. Bugs Bunny, The Flintstones, Top Cat, Scooby Doo...


indeed, but this apparently blows some people's minds and they can't accept it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Tom & Jerry...





Orang Utan said:


> Sitcoms tend to portray families or groups of characters in a family-like situation going through the sorts of things families experience, except in sitcoms these situations are often exaggerated or depicted ridiculously. Cartoon tv shows can stretch the definition a bit more than live action tv shows, so I'm not sure if Will O'The Wisp could be described as a sitcom, but The Simpsons, The Flintstones, South Park, The Jetsons etc are undeniably sitcoms. I'm not so sure about some of the five minute cartoons aforementioned with a bunch of familiar characters doing weird things that no family would undergo ever.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed, but this apparently blows some people's minds and they can't accept it


It's a different genre though, isn't it. You might as well say most sci fi films are westerns.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> It's a different genre though, isn't it. You might as well say most sci fi films are westerns.


you do get genre mixes though, but, no, strictly speaking, a cartoon is medium, not a genre. there are cartoons of many genres.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you do get genre mixes though, but, no, strictly speaking, a cartoon is medium, not a genre. there are cartoons of many genres.


 Yeah... I'm not speaking strictly though. Cartoons are a different thing. They may tell the same sort of story, as a songwriter may tell the same sort of story (admittedly, not usually intentionally funny), or maybe video games do (are there sit-com video games yet?)  but I'm not convinced the story situation is a sufficient definition or you'd be including radio programmes. Hancock was a sit com, as was The Navy Lark, The Clitheroe Kid (wince) - and countless others unworthy to be included in best anything.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Most cartoons are sitcoms of a sort. Bugs Bunny, The Flintstones, Top Cat, Scooby Doo...


Not much sitcom dialogue going on here....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Yeah... I'm not speaking strictly though. Cartoons are a different thing. They may tell the same sort of story, as a songwriter may tell the same sort of story (admittedly, not usually intentionally funny), or maybe video games do (are there sit-com video games yet?)  but I'm not convinced the story situation is a sufficient definition or you'd be including radio programmes. Hancock was a sit com, as was The Navy Lark, The Clitheroe Kid (wince) - and countless others unworthy to be included in best anything.


radio sitcoms certainly exist though. but why would you think a situation comedy can't be one just cos it is animated. that's ridiculous and demonstrably untrue.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> radio sitcoms certainly exist though. but why would you think a situation comedy can't be one just cos it is animated. that's ridiculous and demonstrably untrue.


Not saying it can't. Just that it's a different thing and not what's normally understood by the term.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Not saying it can't. Just that it's a different thing and not what's normally understood by the term.


it's only different because it is animated, not live action. the fact that it is animated doesn't change the fact that it is a sitcom. 
here is a list of animated sitcoms:
Category:Animated sitcoms - Wikipedia


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 9, 2017)

Can we settle for not proper sitcoms ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Can we settle for not proper sitcoms ?


What are they?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2017)

D'wards said:


> or Alan Partridge


Best Fly-On-The-Wall Documentary Poll Thread >>>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I _will _just start a poll, fuck it up then walk away when I get criticised.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Be blinded by it's majesty


no porridge but all allo is on it? Blindingly bad


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> It's a different genre though, isn't it. You might as well say most sci fi films are westerns.


"Animation" isn't a genre any more than "live action" is.  

Star Trek is sci fi. Including the animated series in the 70s.  Sci fi is the genre. 

Daisy Town is an animated Western feature film made in 1971 based on the Goscinny comic book character Lucky Luke.

Les Dalton is a live action Western feature film made in 2004 based on the Goscinny comic book character Lucky Luke. 

Western is the genre, animation or live action is the medium. (Both films are French, which is also not a genre).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Daisy Town is an animated Western feature film made in 1971 based on the Goscinny comic book character Lucky Luke.



TBF it's based on Morris' comic book character - Goscinny didn't create the character and only scripted it for a bit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2017)

No Rentaghost or Goodnight sweetheart in that there list. This country has gone to the dogs


----------



## Shirl (Jan 9, 2017)

MrSki said:


> What about Willow the Wisp?


I've not come across it so no idea what it is.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I've not come across it so no idea what it is.


It's a sitcom. Obviously.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's a sitcom. Obviously.


Well I thought it probably was but I've never seen it on the listings for evening tv. and Saturday or sunday Columbo is really my only daytime viewing.
If I had seen it listed I would probably have ignored it though


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 9, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Well I thought it probably was but I've never seen it on the listings for evening tv. and Saturday or sunday Columbo is really my only daytime viewing.
> If I had seen it listed I would probably have ignored it though



you'd be missing out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2017)

Out of that list, Frasier for me.


----------



## gosub (Jan 9, 2017)

M.A.S.H


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 9, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> "Animation" isn't a genre any more than "live action" is.
> 
> Star Trek is sci fi. Including the animated series in the 70s.  Sci fi is the genre.
> 
> ...


You are right, of course.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 9, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I've not come across it so no idea what it is.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2017)

Terrible news. Mrs Brown is getting her own Saturday night entertainment show.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 9, 2017)

MrSki said:


>



I know urban folk will think I'm weird but I never watch animation (unless I'm watching with my grandchildren) I don't like it.


----------



## gosub (Jan 9, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Terrible news. Mrs Brown is getting her own Saturday night entertainment show.



oh god.  Brendan O’Carroll's House Party.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a fun read if you're not impressed by Mrs Brown's Boys (I have never seen it but I hate it anyway  ):
Michael Legge's Blog: Dear Brendan O'Carroll...


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm starting to suspect he's bald, but the fact he wears his glasses on top of his head all the time is distracting, so I can't really tell...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing compares to The Simpsons.






One of the greatest jokes ever.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2017)

BTW - pretty good bbc4 thing British Sitcom: 60 Years of Laughing at Ourselves


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 9, 2017)

no rab c nesbitt


----------



## binka (Jan 9, 2017)

I voted for Seinfeld and I'm not ashamed to admit it. In hindsight I think I prefer The Larry Sanders Show but I've made my bed so I'll lie in it


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 10, 2017)

I love Seinfeld but it's probably not the best ever, just best on that list.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 10, 2017)

the fact that its on the same list as friends

is making me ponder, if that is a wise choice


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2017)

Does the goodies count?


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 10, 2017)

Always Sunny in Philadelphia 
Parks and recreation
Black Books
Spaced
Green Wing
Pulling (blurring the sitcom/comedy drama line).
Blackadder
Dinnerladies 
Porridge
Bob's Burgers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh yes, black books was good.


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 10, 2017)

Ideal for me, with 15 Storeys High not far behind. Surprised neither have been mentioned yet!


----------



## Looby (Jan 10, 2017)

I've just started watching Green Wing, it's absolutely brilliant. Has anyone said The Thick of It?


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2017)

Of those, probably Blackadder, but it's still well below many of my own favourites; The Young Ones, Partridge, Curb, The Thick Of It. But, to echo many on here, the greatest by far is Father Ted.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Nothing compares to The Simpsons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 15, 2017)

.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 16, 2017)

....I have to say I thought Detectorists was outstanding & will stand the test of time - rather like watching a beginner execute a perfect golf-swing and hit a satisfying drive straight down the middle whilst Rickie Gervais hacks and thrashes in the rough trying to hit something


----------



## A380 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sports Night. At the start its an above average sitcom. By the end it is almost the West Wing. You can see Sorkin develop on screen.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 25, 2017)

Mrs Brown's Boys has won best comedy at the tv awards.
After last general election, brexit, Trump, this is the proof that the world is increasingly fucked


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2017)

But the Chase beat Jeremy Kyle so perhaps there is some justice in the world


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 26, 2017)

I am prepared to do this again (it's been a decade afterall), *BUT I WANT TO SEE SOME SUPPORT*. It won't be easy or quick - last time I used the BBC top 50, but, despite my predictions, they didn't do same again for the tenth anniversary of their own poll; some degree of seeding needs to take place, lest we see Blackadder, Father Ted and Dad's Army in heat one, with heat two being won by the Wright Stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 26, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> But the Chase beat Jeremy Kyle



Not in the literal, physical sense


----------



## Sirena (Jan 26, 2017)

Over the whole of my life, my favourite sitcom was 'Cheers'.

It was on a Friday night, along with some other comedy shows, virtually the whole of the 80s decade.

I'd buy a bottle of sparkling wine on the way home from work.  I'd have my tea, then I'd open the wine and drink the bottle and chortle my way through the whole evening.  It was my treat to myself.

And I loved 'Cheers' for being there......


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I am prepared to do this again (it's been a decade afterall), *BUT I WANT TO SEE SOME SUPPORT*.



You have my support. I remember being shocked and appalled before when Spaced beat Father Ted, and hopefully that we can plead forgiveness for that sin.

From memory, it was just British Isles sitcoms then. Will it be extended beyond there this time?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 26, 2017)

The best sitcom currently running is Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 26, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> The best sitcom currently running is Always Sunny in Philadelphia.



Not sure how they are going to be able to sustain the Philly world in a Trump environment. They might become... likeable


----------



## petee (Jan 26, 2017)

larry sanders was so much the best sitcom i had ever seen when it was on. have been meaning to watch it again, gotta do that.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 26, 2017)

Is 'The Middle' a sitcom? What is and what isn't a sitcom?


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh yeah I love The Middle.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 27, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Is 'The Middle' a sitcom?



Only if Malcolm's in it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 27, 2017)

Seinfeld really does it for me. It's a show about ... nothing. A group of New Yorkers who kinda can't t
stand each other but are always hanging out. It's the anti-Friends!


----------



## T & P (Jan 28, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Seinfeld really does it for me. It's a show about ... nothing. A group of New Yorkers who kinda can't t
> stand each other but are always hanging out. It's the anti-Friends!


Always hated it. Not saying it was really bad, but I never got the admiration many others seemed to have for it. Overrated as fuck IMO.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 28, 2017)

For the record, I'm not entertaining American shows for any possible poll. After all, we all know the Golden Girls would win


----------



## Reno (Jan 28, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Seinfeld really does it for me. It's a show about ... nothing. A group of New Yorkers who kinda can't t
> stand each other but are always hanging out. It's the anti-Friends!


I don't think it's the case that they couldn't stand each other, they were united by being shallow and self-obsessed. Seinfeld wasn't the opposite of Friends, Friends was basically the same thing without the edge.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2017)

Reno said:


> I don't think it's the case that they couldn't stand each other, they were united by being shallow and self-obsessed. Seinfeld wasn't the opposite of Friends, Friends was basically the same thing without the edge.



Thing is, I don't even mind Friends but Seinfeld just owned it, for me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 28, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> For the record, I'm not entertaining American shows for any possible poll. After all, we all know the Golden Girls would win


Is this your code for "I've giving _Brighton Belles_ a bye"?


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Seinfeld really does it for me. It's a show about ... nothing. A group of New Yorkers who kinda can't t
> stand each other but are always hanging out. It's the anti-Friends!



With George, it was more about not standing himself, and that's where the best laughs came from.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 28, 2017)

No, it's code for 'Golden Girls is fucking awesome.'


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 29, 2017)

stavros said:


> With George, it was more about not standing himself, and that's where the best laughs came from.



Him and Jerry Stiller were a great double act


----------

